# 2014-15 Update



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Been out for a while from Rotator Surgery, but recovered enough to get into the field. I'll try to recap the seasons quickly and hopefully provide more details (pics) later.

PA Trapping 1 Week. Boys and I made 20 fox sets, then got 16 raccoon sets out once the fox line was established.

Caught: 13 Reds, 13 raccoons, 1 Mink and few odd 'Squashums.

Called 2x for Yotes in Northern Pa Bradford and Potter Counties.

Called a dog into 200 yards in Potter County, then MISSED!

Called a pack of at least 4 in Bradford County. Strange call, they surrounded my downwind at 200 yards out and it was like a howling match between my caller and them. (Loudest hunt I've ever heard.) I never saw a single dog due to the woods. I really don't think they got my wind due to fact thermals were good and I was in a stand. They were still howling when I snuk away.

Took Rehab on the Road and went to Iowa for 2 Months.

Trapped Coyotes for 2 weeks with 12, MB650's over 7 or 8 different sections. (Coyote population was thick.)

Caught: 3 Coyotes, 1 Red Fox, 4 raccoons, 1 Badger. Sold Yotes and Fox for $25.00 each to Nebraska fur-buyer.

***Made many mistakes, but still did ok. Learned a lot. Ran into a very talkative/friendly long-liner. Had 2 blk cups of coffee with him one morning. He was taking a job for PC in the ranch land of Nebraska.

Called about 6x in Iowa: Called in a triple my first time out. Shot an average female at 105 yards, then proceeded to MISS, MISS, MISS the big male that charged the call. Kind of mad at myself for the misses, but none of you want to hear my excuses...nor do I.

Called in another Yote one cold morning, about 10 degrees with 10-15 mph wind, just glimpsed him downwind at about 400 yards. Broke set-up after another 15 minutes and decided to track him. This particular location is an unbroken triple section (3 Sq Miles). Ran his track for a few hundred yards, but tracks were difficult to follow with blowing ground snow filling up tracks. Would have taken all day to jump him.

Took Caleb to Wisconsin for Rifle Buck Season. (WI youth license cost $7.00.)

Caleb held onto his buck and doe tags for the first 15 minutes of the season by shooting a Doe at 90 yards, then a 4 pntr at 110 yards with his uncle's Tika .243. Both heart shots. Kid is shooting better than Dad. Very happy hunt. Props to Dane County, WI.

Returned to PA and set 12 Fox snares (Cable Restraints). After we got 1-2" of snow, I waited an extra day for the fox to track up the ground. Ran snares for a week.

Caught: 3 Reds. One fox appeared to be Male Red that Caleb missed last year in the post "Double Determination". Caleb got a good look at that fox and had named him. I do think we got him.

Critter Total: 4 Coyotes, 17 Reds, 17 raccoons, (raccoon prices are awful everywhere),1 Mink, 1 Badger and Caleb's 2 Deer.

I did Zero Bowhunting this year. Good friend of mine took a gorgeous 9pntr out of one of my stands opening night of PA archery. Very happy for him.

Hope to do some more fox calling in PA now that I'm home....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great report and congrats. on all the trapping, your son is turning into a real sniper. Nice you see you back on here.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds llike an impressive season , congrats ..heal up fast .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like your having a great season... congrats to the young-n.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great season and sounds like a lot of fun! Keep us posted on act 2.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You have been very busy I see. Did pretty good also. Waiting to see the pics and take care of the shoulder.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was wondering about you, Natty. Lots of action through lots of work but a rather good payoff. Bet I know what kind of gun Caleb wants now. Congrats on sharing the tradition with your son and all of us, too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

glad you are back in the field, sounds like Caleb waited long enough.......15 minuets you say, congrats on your seasons take of fur and Caleb's as well.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

-Caleb has a 7x57 Mauser which he can shoot, but he likes the .243 better. I just learned what many of you already know...that the .243 is a sweetheart of a gun for Coyotes and Deer. Caleb was shooting 80 GRN predators loads, instead of the larger 100 GRN loads. (I went with the 80 GRNers because that's what my Bro-in-Law had it zeroed with. We checked zero prior to hunt and it was POA/POI.) Anyway, I was very impressed with the internal damage. Caleb was told to keep off the shoulder and only take broadside shots.

-Figuring now what I have to sell, trade, beg, barter to get into a .243.

-Shoulder is great. Hope to be back into my recurve in a few months. Many of you know old injuries can be a drag and during recovery...the turtle wins the race. This turtle has much to be thankful for.....


----------

